# Effexor XR, seeking general information, can I drink?



## anxiousslacker (Jun 28, 2006)

Sooo I finally spoke up on why I've been so anti-social around the house, and a hermit in my room for the past year and then some, and about a week later (yesterday) I had an appointment and was given a sample pack of Effexor XR for two weeks. 37.5 dosage to start daily, then 75 for the next week.

I'm just wondering what I should expect with this.. it's the first medication I'll have taken for well, anything like this. It's got me worried, and Id feel much calmer if I knew some of the facts I guess..

Anyway I got a call from one of my friends too that I haven't hung out with lately and he wants to get ****faced with me tomorrow to celebrate both of us just turning 21 =p This is my kinda thing but I also wanna start taking these pills to at least give them a shot should they seem worth it. Can I drink on this drug, or should I just naysay the whole thing?

Thanks everyone,
Regards


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

It will take 6-8 weeks for Effexor to start working, if it works. Do not drink until you feel more stable on the med. And even then, make sure you know how much you can handle, because taking Effexor will demolish your alcoholic tolerance, making you drunk after only a few beers.


----------



## anxiousslacker (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: re: Effexor XR, seeking general information, can I drink*



LDG 124 said:


> It will take 6-8 weeks for Effexor to start working, if it works. Do not drink until you feel more stable on the med. And even then, make sure you know how much you can handle, because taking Effexor will demolish your alcoholic tolerance, making you drunk after only a few beers.


Is alcohol a risk to my health though, while on Effexor.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Like what LDG said ,I wouldn't on any new medication, you have to give it time to work first, then when you drink, drink slowly and see how you react to it. I never had effexor tho, but so far i drank on every medication i have taken. NOT like pop the pills then drink, but i mean later on in the day or what not. * punches seff in the liver* Then again don't listen to me and see what else these guys have to say as they know there stuff.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: re: Effexor XR, seeking general information, can I drink*



anxiousslacker said:


> Is alcohol a risk to my health though, while on Effexor.


Depends on what you mean. Is it a risk for your mental health? Yes, because it's impeding the Effexor from working properly. Is it a risk to your physical health? Not really, since it's not like you'll die if you mix alcohol with Effexor; you will just get much more drunk from fewer alcoholic beverages.

BTW, are you aware of the withdrawal symptoms from Effexor?


----------



## anxiousslacker (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: re: Effexor XR, seeking general information, can I drink*



LDG 124 said:


> anxiousslacker said:
> 
> 
> > Is alcohol a risk to my health though, while on Effexor.
> ...


Well I've been reading up on it and such, thats why I posted this topic, to find out more and get personal opinions on the matter. Seems like it's a massive hangover, with very unpleasant other effects that just doesn't quit. Yeah I wouldn't be looking forward to it =p


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

I am taking Effexor. I just had 3 Miller Lite's at a go-go bar with friend of mine. I think that the effects of the alcohol might be felt sooner/stronger on Effexor. But I am thin, so it doesn't take that much alcohol to get me drunk. My doctor never warned me about taking alcohol. So I guess some alcohol should be fine.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Is it sad that I can't help but imagine someone on The Andy Griffith Show talking to Opie about a touchy/difficult subject and saying "Opie...um..."? I wonder if that ever happened in the entire history of the show. If so, I'd probably giggle too much if I heard it.

("Opie...um..." = "opium")


----------



## damoo (Aug 14, 2006)

I drink with it
I don't really feel any different.
Some people say you get drunk quicker, but I feel the opposite.

Problaby different for eveybody, and problaby realy really really bad for your liver.


----------



## When-All-Light-Dies (May 10, 2007)

I drink on it as well, sometimes I think I get drunk quicker, but other times I think I can drink more.


----------



## foxtrot (Feb 17, 2007)

i drank when i used effexor, didnt notice anything different personally, although im sure it's different for different people. i agree with other posters to wait until youve acclimatised to the med and then to slowly test your tolerance out.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

More confidence, less blues.

Ross


----------

